# Phone No for UK / Newcastle Pension Board.



## Coolaboy (7 Dec 2011)

Hi Guys. Does anyone one have the phone no for the section that deals with Irish people who worked in the UK pensions dept? I know it is based in Newcastle. Thanks.


----------



## gipimann (7 Dec 2011)

Think this is the section you're looking for:

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Dl1/Directories/UsefulContactsByCategory/Over50sContacts/DG_178684


----------



## Harry31 (7 Dec 2011)

I found a number too:  +44 191 218 7777


----------

